# HB360 ? for fun :)



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2011)

Question; How do you make a herringbone 360 in the middle an existing blank??

See if you wizards of segmenting can figure it out!!:biggrin:

The finished pen was my first attempt doing this but the joints weren't great. I then did much better joints inside a rod of alternative ivory, but I messed up the sequence. But I'll still use it.

There are seven 'layers' in the pen and 5 in the alt ivory. I think this cool way of doing it if you get bored of making a ton of little squares:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice work Steve! They still turned out really nice!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 1, 2011)

Very cool. Not there yet....someday.


----------



## KenV (Jan 1, 2011)

I can get the end pieces with a rotary table and a slitting saw (metal lathe stuff)  --  but that is probably not the way you did it.

Neat effect!!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 1, 2011)

You never cease to amaze, but I think I figured it out.  You started to do a full size 360 herringbone, realized how much work it is, got lazy, pulled out one of your cue stick blanks and finished it off.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 1, 2011)

I think a vision came to me of a metal lathe that looked like a "transformer" had landed on the cross slide.  An interesting way to do that and something like a Ornamental Turning Lathe.

Oh,,,, And very nice work!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think you used your router attached to your metal lathe to shape the solid blank and then layered your herringbone pattern in the middle. Wonderful idea and follow through. Im waiting to see the all metal herringbone from the master ratty.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 1, 2011)

Steve that is great work, I think you eluded to this design when you posted a pic of your metal lathe on this thread...http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=73225&highlight=metal+lathe


----------



## bitshird (Jan 1, 2011)

Pretty sneaky Skip, are you going to do a Tutorial :foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth::embarrassed::beat-up::beat-up:


----------



## alphageek (Jan 1, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Pretty sneaky Skip, are you going to do a Tutorial :foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth::embarrassed::beat-up::beat-up:



LOL... Even with a step-by-step 300 page tutorial, I have a feeling that most of us would fail!

Nice job Skip!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Pretty sneaky Skip, are you going to do a Tutorial :foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth::embarrassed::beat-up::beat-up:


 
Tutorial???? Yeah right!!!!


LOL, I think you guys know me better than I know myself.:redface:


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jan 1, 2011)

I've thought about doing a version where I would make a small amount of layers similar to what you did, drill a hole in the middle glue in a tube then drop it in a  resinsavermold and pour in some PR or the like.


----------



## jskeen (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting!! But did you set the router at a 45 to the lathe bed, or mount the blank at an angle and run the router parallel?:wink:


----------



## gwilki (Jan 1, 2011)

I won't ask, but it is intriguing.


----------



## soligen (Jan 1, 2011)

You asked if we can figure it out - yes, took me about 5 minutes to come up with what I think will work, but not sure when I will get to test it. Your respose to the tutorial question makes me think you dont really want the answer posted, even though you posed it as a challenge, so I will not post my thought.

Not sure why you posed it here if you didnt want a solution posted. Or, am I mis-reading things?

I will say that my approach only needs a table saw.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 1, 2011)

soligen said:


> You asked if we can figure it out - yes, took me about 5 minutes to come up with what I think will work, but not sure when I will get to test it. *Your respose to the tutorial question makes me think you dont really want the answer posted, even though you posed it as a challenge, so I will not post my thought.
> 
> Not sure why you posed it here if you didnt want a solution posted. Or, am I mis-reading things?*
> 
> I will say that my approach only needs a table saw.



You are mis-reading.  Steve wants to encourage you to figure it out, not simply follow directions like how to hook up your home theater system...:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## soligen (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok I'll PM Steve my solution so the rest of you still need to think LOL


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2011)

jskeen said:


> Interesting!! But did you set the router at a 45 to the lathe bed, or mount the blank at an angle and run the router parallel?:wink:


 
Well spotted!!!:biggrin:

LOL, the pic that some people are referring to is NOT exactly how it was done. 
Here is how the tools were set....
Router set at 45 / 45 ( compound ) Slide vice holding topslide at 60 deg
Tip of router cutter set on centre line.:tongue:


----------



## michael j flett (Jan 1, 2011)

looks fantastic out of my league but great work


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2011)

soligen said:


> You asked if we can figure it out - yes, took me about 5 minutes to come up with what I think will work, but not sure when I will get to test it. Your respose to the tutorial question makes me think you dont really want the answer posted, even though you posed it as a challenge, so I will not post my thought.
> 
> Not sure why you posed it here if you didnt want a solution posted. Or, am I mis-reading things?
> 
> I will say that my approach only needs a table saw.


 
Yep, you mis-read:wink:

My response to the tutorial question was an old timers joke. It goes back several months to a phase where everyone was laughing about doing tutorials. 
I think you'll find that I have never refused to share ideas or do the odd tutorial here and there:biggrin:

Watch your fingers on the table saw


----------



## bitshird (Jan 1, 2011)

I must say Skip that is some ingenious fixturing!! Nice mill, is that a small plunge router or a large Dremel tool??


----------



## wolftat (Jan 1, 2011)

Skip, having made many of these over the past couple of years, I commend you on the way you did these. I don't have a router set up to do mine, I actually make them on a bandsaw (fingers do get a bit close to the blade).


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I must say Skip that is some ingenious fixturing!! Nice mill, is that a small plunge router or a large Dremel tool??


 
Ken, I think it was called a 'Laminate Trimmer / Router' when I bought it years ago. 
I think it's intended use was to open up dry wall electrical conduit boxes. 
I got it from a supermarket ( el cheapo) but it's one of my most used tools. I've never seen another one since and I really will cry when it eventually packs in.:biggrin:

Here's a pic of the other blank on a long clicker. I had to add the 'oops' bands to make it long enough. :biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Jan 1, 2011)

that is amazing work as always I know my current limitations and that is so far out of my league it is not even funny


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 1, 2011)

He's Merlin so it's .............Magic!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Skip. Herringbone 360 and FUN should never be used in the same sentence. Nice looking pen, yes! But fun looking? I don't think so. Just looking at this one makes my head hurt!


----------



## jskeen (Jan 1, 2011)

I like the transformer comment, but I'm pretty sure it's not just sitting there.  In fact, I think what it is doing to that lathe is still illegal in Mississippi.   

That rig is a lot more complex than what I was thinking about, but probably a lot more flexible too.  I wonder if.... hmmm..... 

Honey... Don't bother waiting for me for dinner...


----------



## jskeen (Jan 1, 2011)

skiprat said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > I must say Skip that is some ingenious fixturing!! Nice mill, is that a small plunge router or a large Dremel tool??
> ...



Laminate trimmers are pretty standard gadgets here, the trick is getting one that can easily be removed from the base and held in that handy dandy little toolpost extension gadget.  I think one of these with the split collar holding the motor onto the base would be the easiest to adapt once yours finally eats the big one.


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 2, 2011)

My first thought was the thickness of the segments were the same as the the blade, but after the comments about routers, I'm guessing you cut out the entire section of rod and then filled it in.


----------



## soligen (Jan 2, 2011)

The table saw idea I think in theory can work, but six coordinated compound angle cuts with the accuracy needed for a good fit is just not practical.

Skiprat's setup is sweetness indeed.  I'm taking this as a challenge to work out a way to do it with conventional wood working tools that I already own.

So, leaving the table saw and moving on to my backup idea


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice job Skip
Good to see you working on and posting pens to make us all jealous again.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 3, 2011)

for fun?  How can this be fun when you have equipment that many of us will never obtain?  Now how am I suppose to do any of my lowly turnings when I don't know whether to be green with envy or just sit here and drool at the pictures.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 4, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> for fun?  How can this be fun when you have equipment that many of us will never obtain?  Now how am I suppose to do any of my lowly turnings when I don't know whether to be green with envy or just sit here and drool at the pictures.



Drool, just drool and cry a little:frown:.  Between Skip and Doc, all I can do is drool and shed a tear or three.:frown::frown:  Awe inspiring work from both but so far out of my league, ooooh crap.  Not a chance of that darn snow ball.:wink:  I am so glad that there are people that can actually produce that quality work.   I defiantly need a target to shoot for, but they are so far away it would take rockets to even get close.:biggrin:
Charles


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 4, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> MLKWoodWorking said:
> 
> 
> > for fun? How can this be fun when you have equipment that many of us will never obtain? Now how am I suppose to do any of my lowly turnings when I don't know whether to be green with envy or just sit here and drool at the pictures.
> ...


 
I would add greeneyedcat into that also


----------

